# Potential New Potting Medium



## Ray (Oct 5, 2017)

I have been a discount reseller of Hydrofarm products for years, and even though I don't do a lot of that any more, I still get their product release emails. Most are focused more on pot growers that anything else, but I got this today, and it looks like it might be a decent medium.







It has a suggested retail of $75.95 for a 70#, 3.8 cubic feet compressed bale, and ought to expand greatly, so if it's any good, it ought to be pretty economical.

I am not in a position to purchase and try it any longer, but if anyone wishes to experiment, and doesn't have a Hydrofarm account (they only sell wholesale to distributors), I'd be happy to arrange a drop-shipment.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 5, 2017)

Does this medium avoid the pitfalls of other coir/husk mediums which have been tried previously for orchids?


----------



## Ray (Oct 5, 2017)

What pitfalls are you referring to?

I imagine the stuff will need to be pretreated to remove NaCl.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 5, 2017)

Ray said:


> What pitfalls are you referring to?
> 
> I imagine the stuff will need to be pretreated to remove NaCl.



There have been several threads on the dangers/pitfalls about coconut husk chips, for example: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=20211#post20211 which voices a very strong opinion.

I don't mean to rehash this debate here, but is this new product in any way superior to CHC with respect to the reported problems with CHC? I think, if this is a better product than what we are used to (as per CHC) then that would be a strong selling point as CHC was convenient for those that had trouble getting good quality bark etc... 

Thanks


----------



## Ray (Oct 6, 2017)

Based solely upon that image, it appears to be finer that CHC, so having a higher surface-to-volume ratio, may actually flush cleaner when watered, so not build up the minerals like the chips can.


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 7, 2017)

This is with a such material that I have observed a red water extract after soaking it (in rain water) before use. See my previous post about this subject. ^HERE

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

